
The house Steve Jobs doesn't want to call home  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/2300-13579_3-10000785-1.html?tag=mncol
======
paulgb
For some strange reason I love photos of abandoned buildings. There are a few
more photos of the house from the photographer's flickr account:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/tunnelbug/sets/7215759415352040...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/tunnelbug/sets/72157594153520402/)

I didn't have time to look around it yet, but his website looks promising as
well: <http://www.terrastories.com/bearings/>

~~~
nimbix
You might also like Artificial Owl: <http://www.artificialowl.net/>

It has everything from shipwrecks to abandoned nuclear power plants.

------
philwelch
Is the Silicon Valley real estate market so bad that not even Steve Jobs can
buy another piece of property that would be easier to build on, or is there
something particularly special about the location?

~~~
menloparkbum
It's more like Steve Jobs is so rich he can afford to have his estate in
Woodside, the most expensive place in all the land, sit empty and be absorbed
back into nature.

~~~
philwelch
Yeah, come to think of it, he has to be living _somewhere_ while Jacking House
decays, so maybe he's just in love with the location.

~~~
menloparkbum
My theory is that he is just stubborn and can afford to let the house rot
while he battles with the Woodside historic registry people.

~~~
octane
My theory is by letting the house rot, he is battling the historic registry
people. The house will be demolished by nature, the point rendered moot.

